# What's it like to be a farrier?



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I know like the basic stuff, and how it's dangerous, but really. Would it be worth getting into? 

I used to wanna be a vet but after maturing and not being able to deal with shots, and blood, it gave me the creeps and crossed that off my list lol.

I also wanna be a horse trainer, and a lesson giver. But why not be a farrier too? Lol. I'm kinda too tired to do a life story atm, so I'll post more when I get on tomorrow.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you can't deal with blood, you probably don't want to be a farrier. You'll be seeing a lot of your own!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> If you can't deal with blood, you probably don't want to be a farrier. You'll be seeing a lot of your own!


Ohh jeez, good point lol. But I can deal with personal injuries, just not like having to sew a horses leg back on lol..


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmmm, you'd have to deal with a lot, your pretty much responsible for the entire well-being of somebodies horse... "No hoof, no horse" I know I wouldn't be able to handle the pressure of that :\

But if it's what you want to do, then go for it.. I want to go to the local vet college and end up specialising in equine. I can deal with everything except vomit.. And horses can't vomit so I'm good with that


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

For the most part I'm just thinking of my future...because I was reading up on another thread talking about whether you trim your own horses hooves...and that would save soo much money. And eventually if I got confident enough with my work I could start doing local barns then bam, be a legend in my area 

A girl can dream right ? ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

lubylol said:


> For the most part I'm just thinking of my future...because I was reading up on another thread talking about whether you trim your own horses hooves...and that would save soo much money. And eventually if I got confident enough with my work I could start doing local barns then bam, be a legend in my area
> 
> A girl can dream right ? ^^
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a good point, my neighbour trims his own racehorses just calls the farrier when he wants a new set of shoes lol

Well put that dream into action lol, it'll only stay a dream if you want it to


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

well, I trim my horse's hooves and I feel a lot of responsibility already. being a farrier has one disadvantage in my opinion: I trim my horse not tied, without anything on her head, she knows how she should keep her leg, and I wouldn't trim her hooves before teaching her how she should behave. with all my horses I would do the same - they must know how to behave properly first.
while doing someone elses horse I can't work with them before. I must ne quick and effective and do anything needed to deal with them. not very nice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

henia said:


> well, I trim my horse's hooves and I feel a lot of responsibility already. being a farrier has one disadvantage in my opinion: I trim my horse not tied, without anything on her head, she knows how she should keep her leg, and I wouldn't trim her hooves before teaching her how she should behave. with all my horses I would do the same - they must know how to behave properly first.
> while doing someone elses horse I can't work with them before. I must ne quick and effective and do anything needed to deal with them. not very nice
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's a very easy solution to that, if they don't stand they don't get trimmed. If they don't trim well they don't get shoes. That's my policy and I don't think that's too much to ask, it's not your job to train somebody else's horse unless they want to pay for it. 

Ask your farrier to apprentice with them, then you'll know for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My old farrier trained me to trim my own horses feet. Turns out I like it and if I wasn't so **** tall I would take it on as a secondary job. But at 6' 4" it's a long way down to those feet and my back just doesn't like it that much so I only do my own horses.

Here's the thing, go ahead and learn how to shoe but do it part time at least starting out. You need to build up a clientel and see if your body can take it full time. There's also a lot of pitfalls that come along with being self employed, take some time talking to farriers and other small business types to see if that's a life you can handle.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the opinions guys 

Whenever the farriers come, we have about 3, I always chat with them. They're so nice and help with a lot of things, one of the farriers even helped me with some horrible rain rot on Cowcow's leg...

When I get older, I'm still a teen lol, I'm probably (hopefully) gonna have one or two horses, hopefully including Cowboy, and right now he doesn't need shoes, and probably never will lol, but it doesn't hurt to learn how to shoe. Maybe next year, or when I don't feel like I'm an annoying girl asking questions, I'll ask one of the nice farriers to give me a lesson...but I'd make sure he doesn't have any appointments and such.

Btw how popular are girl farriers in your areas ? Jordyn's barn has one girl farrier, and a guy one too...that's the first time I've ever heard of a girl being a farrier lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

My grandfather is a farrier and has been for several years. I must say, it takes quite a physical toll over the years on your back from leaning over, and on your hands from hours of hammering metal shoes into shape...

It's a job, that if something goes wrong with your horse, everyone instantly blames the farrier. No hoof, no horse. Plus, there's the times when you're correctively shoeing a horse, and you've almost got the horse completely sound again, when the owner takes it to a different farrier because you're "taking too long", and then they wonder why the horse went lame again with the new "better" farrier. 

It's a rough job, but someone has to do it. :wink:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It's only been in the last 5 yrs that I've started seeing female farriers show up in the area. That tells me that a barrier is breaking down and people are feeling more comfortable using women.

DejaVu is right, it is a physically demanding job and hard on the body. But, no more so then a lot of other blue collar jobs.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmm, well if it makes good money, then I'd be willing to take that risk...although just picking Cowboy's hooves kills my back T_T


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I took a Farrier Class when I went to school. It was something I wanted to learn as much as I could about, not do. And I havent changed my opinion about that! Its a lot of work, stressful, difficult, having to deal with owners that want certain looks just for the show ring, no purpose besides that.

Hoof Knives, and rasps are also very sharp and dangerous, I cant even begin to tell you the number of times I rasped, or cut myself. IMO, its wayyy too much responsibility for me


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> If you can't deal with blood, you probably don't want to be a farrier. You'll be seeing a lot of your own!


****! That was mean!

But seriously yes, every single farrier I talked to went through the bad injury(ies). Unfortunately you can't just deal with "easy" horses (and even the easy one can be in pain and react). Yes, those long-time farriers make good money (which is very fair given the risks of the profession) BUT it takes years to establish the business and get to the good income. I remember discussing it with my farrier once and I believe he said it's 5-7 years to just establish. And I do think you have to be strong enough, patient with horses, and have a talent to do it (as it's not an easy thing: balancing, dealing with non-standard hoofs, etc. needs lots of knowledge and "feel").


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

You do git desensitized to the blood pouring from your hands and arms. I've been cut so many times, I usually don't know I'm cut until I see blood on the ground or my clothes. You get numb to it. 

Owners are glad to see that the blood on their barn floor is from you and not their horse. Here's how the conversation goes:

Customer: Hey how's it going, is he behaving?

Shoer: Fine and no

Customer: OMG!!! THERE'S BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE!! DID YOU QUICK HIM!!!???

Shoer: No that's from my wrist. He jerked loose and ripped me open with a razor-sharp nail.

Customer: Oh okay, I'm goin back inside then


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

^^^ hahaha. 

Another thing to remember- if you don't like giving shots is that farriers sometimes have to sedate horses in order to do their feet. My farrier has other horses (not mine, mine are perfect :wink: ) that are awful and the owners won't train them to stand, so he sedates them. He also does teeth, and will sometimes sedate horses so he can easily take care of their teeth. 

I have thought about going to school to be a trainer. I'd like that, but have no idea where to start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

SarahAnn, I was thinking about going to virginia Intermont College to pursue barn management and becoming a horse trainer and lesson givier, and also do photography on the side. There's a bunch of other colleges too, and I was really considering meredith manor at some point to. But now that I have the mindset in becoming a farrier  maybe I'll think more into meredith manor since they have farrier training there too.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It's not legal for a farrier to sedate a horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> My farrier has other horses (not mine, mine are perfect :wink: ) that are awful and the owners won't train them to stand, so he sedates them. He also does teeth, and will sometimes sedate horses so he can easily take care of their teeth.


Not sure where you live but in MD it's _illegal _for non-vet to sedate the horse (unless you are talking about the shot (I always forget the name of) even the owner can give in neck/butt).


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Probably Dormosedan oral gel. But I'm still not sure that the farrier can provide/give it, only "strongly recommend" that the owner purchase it and administer.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

When he does their teeth he sedates them, with a shot to their neck. I don't know what he does to sedate horses to do their feet because he doesn't sedate mine. He has only told me stories about having to sedate horses to do their feet. I would assume that it's legal for him to do so, but I am not positive. Either way though, I trust him to administer a sedative. He's been my farrier forever, and he's the best around. He used to also be an Equine Vet Tech. but has chosen one career over the other. I don't know where he would get the sedatives to give them if it were illegal to do so, but I suppose where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Our BO has done our horse's feet for the past 10 years. Definately a huge money saver, considering that we now have 49-50 (I've lost track, with all of the horses moving in and out o.o) horses. But it's terrible on his back. Having to constantly curve your spine to bend down can be extremely painful, and has caused artheritis in his. He's also been cut, kicked, and stepped on multiple times, and it wasn't pretty. But if you're willing to deal with the physical labor, and you're a patient person, go for it.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Our BO has done our horse's feet for the past 10 years. Definately a huge money saver, considering that we now have 49-50 (I've lost track, with all of the horses moving in and out o.o) horses. But it's terrible on his back. Having to constantly curve your spine to bend down can be extremely painful, and has caused artheritis in his. He's also been cut, kicked, and stepped on multiple times, and it wasn't pretty. But if you're willing to deal with the physical labor, and you're a patient person, go for it.


Yeah. My farrier wears a back brace because it's done so much damage to his back. He also pays $1200.00 a month for health insurance, because the insurance companies consider it a very dangerous job. He's been through multiple surgeries and has been hurt very severely. 

You also have to keep in mind that you have to be very careful traveling from job to job, and make sure the horses don't touch you with their noses and mouths so you don't spread germs from one barn to another.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, my farrier, who is 67, has been doing it for 40 years, and is very good. He has a horribly bad back, has had 2 knee replacements, a bazillion skin cancers removed, and looks about 90 years old. His hands are so gnarly and fingers so crooked he couldn't type on a computer if he tried. He likes the independence, but he is one beat up dude - looks like he has been through a meat grinder...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Darrin said:


> My old farrier trained me to trim my own horses feet. Turns out I like it and if I wasn't so **** tall I would take it on as a secondary job. But at 6' 4" it's a long way down to those feet and my back just doesn't like it that much so I only do my own horses.


I feel your pain Darrin. I'm 6'8" and most of the time I can do my own horses without much problem but sometimes after shoeing I can barely hobble back to the house.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> I feel your pain Darrin. I'm 6'8" and most of the time I can do my own horses without much problem but sometimes after shoeing I can barely hobble back to the house.


That's the very reason I started the practice of doing only 1 end at a time. Do the fronts, come back a day or two later and do the rears. No reason to be in a hurry about it and my back appreciates it more.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you think if I were to wear a back brace before the damage is done, would it help in the long run ? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Darrin said:


> That's the very reason I started the practice of doing only 1 end at a time. Do the fronts, come back a day or two later and do the rears. No reason to be in a hurry about it and my back appreciates it more.


That's what I do most of the time. Sometimes I feel pretty good so I'll just do the whole horse but I only do one per day max.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Do you think if I were to wear a back brace before the damage is done, would it help in the long run ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I don't think it would. I'm kinda in the same boat as Kevin and Darrin. I'm 6'5" and really have to fold up to be in the shoeing position. A back brace just cuts off my air because you still have to bend over. 

I may be wrong but I always thought a back brace was to keep your back straighter and encourage you to use your legs for lifting.

I had the same idea when I was 18 and started shoeing with my dad. I saw him hurting and thought I'd be smarter. And it is a good idea, just didn't work for me


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Faceman said:


> Well, my farrier, who is 67, has been doing it for 40 years, and is very good. He has a horribly bad back, has had 2 knee replacements, a bazillion skin cancers removed, and looks about 90 years old. His hands are so gnarly and fingers so crooked he couldn't type on a computer if he tried. He likes the independence, but he is one beat up dude - looks like he has been through a meat grinder...


LOL, Don Baskins is the same way. I honestly don't even know how old he is but I do know he's been shoeing horses for at least 40 years as well. He spent a good portion of his life following the show circuits around and would sometimes do upwards of 20-30 horses in a day...every day...for days/weeks on end. He's had knee replacements, hip replacements, and cannot walk without a walker. But, oh, the stories he can tell:lol:.

I do wonder, though, how much of the wear and tear on the body has been prevented by the invention of the hoof stand. :think:

OP, if you want to do it, then by all means, do it. However, you will still be dealing with some nasty stuff like bad abscesses, ugly injuries, and rotten horses. I honestly don't know whether or not it's legal around here, but every farrier I know _does_ carry a bottle of tranqs in their tool box and, if given permission by the owner, _will_ use them on an unruly horse.

My brother is my farrier now, but my Dad has been one for 30 years or so and considering how many riding wrecks he's had on top of that, he's still in remarkably good condition...no replacements, no canes or walkers, just a buttload of scars, a few broken bones, and a pop and crackle in a few joints.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Well as far as I can tell there are many pros and cons, it all depends on which one out weighs the other IMO :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

